# 3.5" external HDD connected to internal SATA?



## rcliff (Jun 16, 2001)

I finally pulled trigger to upgrade to a Bolt and am mulling over upgrade options. It seems the 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 2.5" internal drives has some failures in other threads. 

So I'm considering using a 2.5" 2TB WD WD20NPVZ or connecting a 3.5" 3 or 4 TB WD HDD externally mounted using a long internal SATA connector to the internal BOLT SATA connector. Has anyone here had success with the latter? If so, what HDD mechanism is preferred? I was looking for a thread with experiences doing this with photos but couldn't find.

Thanks


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are using long SATA to SATA cable, any enclosure will do, it is just supplying power.

People earlier were using SATA to eSATA then an eSATA enclosure. That worked for a while, but then an update from TiVo broke the functionality for some if not all eSATA setups. Once folks replaced the eSATA middle connection with direct SATA to SATA, the same drive started working fine again.

There is a post around here about the mods to the case to accomodate the cable. I'll try and dig it up. If not you can search of someone I'm sure will post it.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is the thread. I think some of the images expired, but you can read through it and get the jist.

Tivo Bolt with Esata cable added


----------



## rcliff (Jun 16, 2001)

Thanks for that thread. And yes, I was planning on just using a straight SATA to SATA cable so the Tivo wouldn't even know the drive was out of the box. Not sure I want to start cutting apart to the box to route the cable though.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rcliff said:


> I finally pulled trigger to upgrade to a Bolt and am mulling over upgrade options. It seems the 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 2.5" internal drives has some failures in other threads.


The Toshiba has a far lower failure rate then the Seagate units, if it were me, I'd be putting another Toshiba internal as opposed to an external 3.5" drive.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

rcliff said:


> I finally pulled trigger to upgrade to a Bolt and am mulling over upgrade options. It seems the 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 2.5" internal drives has some failures in other threads.
> 
> So I'm considering using a 2.5" 2TB WD WD20NPVZ or connecting a 3.5" 3 or 4 TB WD HDD externally mounted using a long internal SATA connector to the internal BOLT SATA connector. Has anyone here had success with the latter? If so, what HDD mechanism is preferred? I was looking for a thread with experiences doing this with photos but couldn't find.
> 
> Thanks


If you're going to use a 3.5" external drive, then you might as well use an 8TB drive.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

shwru980r said:


> If you're going to use a 3.5" external drive, then you might as well use an 8TB drive.


Any recommendations on specific 8TB drives?


----------



## guykuo (Oct 19, 2014)

8 TB Western Digital RED - 
I used to use the green drives, but the reds are markedly lower vibration when spinning. I've had excellent, multi-year, long term success with them on multiple TiVo's, surveillance recording, and media arrays.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

guykuo said:


> 8 TB Western Digital RED -
> I used to use the green drives, but the reds are markedly lower vibration when spinning. I've had excellent, multi-year, long term success with them on multiple TiVo's, surveillance recording, and media arrays.


Thanks. What's the best price / vendor?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> Thanks. What's the best price / vendor?


Answer to my own question: Newegg today: $249.99


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Sparky1234 said:


> Any recommendations on specific 8TB drives?


Best Buy had an 8TB Western Digital easystore external drive for $130 yesterday.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

shwru980r said:


> Best Buy had an 8TB Western Digital easystore external drive for $130 yesterday.


As good as 8TB WD Red?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Sparky1234 said:


> As good as 8TB WD Red?


Not sure. Running an extended test on the drive now. I saw a thread on Reddit that said it was a 5400rpm red drive but those threads were months old.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FPleX%252Fcomments%252F6fdz8j%252F


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

shwru980r said:


> Not sure. Running an extended test on the drive now. I saw a thread on Reddit that said it was a 5400rpm red drive but those threads were months old.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FPleX%252Fcomments%252F6fdz8j%252F


Some have claimed it's a "white" drive but not sure what that means.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Possibly the HGST version. It's 7200 RPM, so not ideal for a TiVo.

When WD first started shipping 8TB externals I saw one review where the drive had a "Red" label, but under that was a blank white label and under that was the original HGST label. Many of us have bought the easystore enclosures at low prices and successfully shucked an actual Red out of it, but you pay your money and take your chances.


----------

